# Zombie Babies



## SpiritHalloween.com

Zombie Babies Are Coming To Spirit Halloween​
YouTube- ZOMBIE BABIES ARE COMING TO SPIRIT HALLOWEEN! - Chewie -​
*Chewie -*
He's a little fellow who will put you off your feed. The Chewie Zombie Baby prop eyes you up as he munches contentedly on a severed human hand. Keep your hands at your side because this hungry little motion activated monster makes dining noises while greedily eyeing up his next meal - it could be you!*

*Zombie Babies Coming Soon!​*


----------



## SpiritHalloween.com

YouTube- Kitty Cath - Zombie Babies (Coming Soon)​


----------



## SpiritHalloween.com

YouTube- Angry Alice - Zombie Babies - Coming Soon​


----------



## SpiritHalloween.com

Froderick - Zombie Babies COMING SOON! 

YouTube- Froderick - Zombie Babies COMING SOON!​


----------



## SpiritHalloween.com

YouTube- Timmy Tumbles - Zombie Babies​


----------

